

Should I move for a job or go solo? - japherwocky
http://japherwocky.posterous.com/hunting-unicorns

======
aditya
What do you want from life?

* If you want to run a successful startup, and don't quite care where you live, then go to SF and learn at another startup while building your own on the side

* If you care about living in Michigan, and don't want to uproot yourself, pull some consulting gigs (referrals, craigslist, etc.) or search HN for how to score them and build your startup on the side - _FAIL_ if you have to, in order to learn, and keep at it.

* You can't have everything. Startup, a stable life, and money - chose 2.

~~~
antirez
> * You can't have everything. Startup, a stable life, and money - chose 2.

The SLM theorem?

Where "S" is really "have fun while working, do exciting stuff" more than
"startup".

Btw I think that there is hardly a bigger mistake of running away from a place
where you feel good.

~~~
carbocation
I love it. It's the startup version of medicine's 3F Theorem (fortune, fame,
family - choose 2).

~~~
antirez
there is also CAP theorem in the distributed systems world.

~~~
dctoedt
And better, faster, cheaper.

------
mortenjorck
Slightly off-topic, but one of the comments mentions FairSoftware, which I
can't believe I hadn't heard of until now. Anyone have any experience with the
community there? It looks like a potentially great way to find some like-
minded hackers to get a project off the ground.

------
cedsav
Hey, we're interested in telecommuters. What's the best way to contact you?

~~~
japherwocky
I just sent an email/resume to jobs at veerwest.

~~~
aditya
Hope you read this: [http://www.veerwest.com/blog/jobs/how-to-apply-for-a-job-
at-...](http://www.veerwest.com/blog/jobs/how-to-apply-for-a-job-at-veer-west)
;-)

~~~
japherwocky
I did. :)

------
YuriNiyazov
The key statement, above all others, in your essay is in the last paragraph:

 _There isn't really anyone locally who understands much about the
tech/startup scene; I am very grateful for any advice or perspective_

There are some significant psychological benefits to walking into a random
coffee shop and overhearing other people talk tech - it's a good reminder that
you are not alone.

------
ericd
Generalists rock. Ping me on GChat.

